# وداعا للمطارات والطائرات والسيارات أخر صرعة في عالم الطيران



## محسن 9 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخر خبر وأخر صرعه في عالم الطيران الحر 

هل سيأتي اليوم لنستغني عن المطارات والطائرات وايضا السيارات ونحل أزمة السير 

تابعو الصور وليخبرنا مهندسو الطيران عن أمكانية أستخدام الطريقة الجديدة هذه هل سنكون نحن من يستخدمها أم بعيدة عن مجتمعنا 












مشكلة في تحميل باقي الصور في مركز تحميل الملفات لاأعرف سببا لها سأحاول رفع الصور مرة أخرى ​​


----------



## محسن 9 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تكملة رفع الصور*



























IMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/25939/1260481202.jpg[/IMG]









































ههههههههههه متى سنجتمع في السماء بس لاحدى منكم يصدم التاني وخليكم جاهزين مع المظلة والله يستر 
كل التوفيق وأرجو أن تحلو لنا مشكلة السير في هذه الطريقة والوصول السريع الى المشاريع وأماكن العمل بس لاتنسو تاخدو الكمبيوتر مهكم وايضا الجوال​


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

حضرتك ممكن نعرف الفكره بس وبعدين الطيران بيعتمد على ايه الاحظ عدم احتراق وقود


----------



## laive (11 ديسمبر 2009)

حيكون في شرطة مرور فوق والا لا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههه
خيال طبعا


----------



## mostafadesha (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن ليه لا


----------



## سمندل السوداني (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أخيرا حأبقي سوبر مان.....حلمي اتحقق....شكرا عليك!!!!!!!!


----------



## أ.م.إسراء (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا هو الطيران الحر.


----------



## krass007 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

coooooooool


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## الفهد النخيلي (25 مارس 2010)

ياريت....


----------



## moneebhamid (26 مارس 2010)

goooood


----------



## abqary (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً ومشكووووووووووور عليه


----------



## بن عاطف (27 مارس 2010)

هذا الثورة الاكيده في مجال الطيران عقبال لنا


----------



## قلب الذئب (27 مارس 2010)

المحرك ايش نوعه

ما في احتراق على ما يبدو


----------

